# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Uwe Boll, l'interview

## Bebealien

A la base, cette interview a été réalisée pour célébrer le 500ème article de mon blog exposant mes goûts navrants en matière de cinéma. Mais puisque la communauté des coincoins peut également être intéressée par ce que raconte le bonhomme, le sieur Boulon m'a proposé d'en faire une news.
 Tout le monde connaît Uwe pour ses adaptations foireuses de jeux vidéo (Alone in the dark, House of the Dead, Far Cry, Bloodrayne, In the name of the kink / dungeon siege...) et du coup j'ai essayé de m'intéresser au reste de sa carrière, bien éloignée de ce que beaucoup peuvent en penser... Alors voilà, grâce à la magie du Ctrl-C Ctrl-V, cette interview est maintenant disponible ici aussi.
 Toute l’interview est traduite depuis mon anglais imparfait et agrémentée de quelques remarques entre parenthèses et sûrement de quelques fautes que les grammar nazis de passage n'hésiteront pas à souligner comme il se doit.


_Vous êtes connu à l’international pour vos adaptations de jeux vidéo en films. Mais vous aviez déjà pas mal tourné avant de vous attaquer à House of the Dead. Comment êtes-vous arrivé dans l’industrie cinématographique ?_
 En 1991, mon ami Frank Lustig et moi avons rassemblé 60 000 marks (30 000€) en tapant auprès de nos familles et de nos amis respectifs, et nous avons tourné German Fried Movie, un hommage à Kentucky Fried Movie (film à sketchs de John Landis). J’ai commencé de cette manière. J’ai récupéré plus que ma mise initiale et j’ai pu continuer dans le secteur.
_En France on dit qu’il est difficile de faire du film de genre car les producteurs se sentent incapables de faire comme les américains. Est-ce la même chose en Allemagne ? Est-ce la raison pour laquelle vous avez créé Boll KG (sa compagnie de production) ?_
 Absolument. En Allemagne, les films de genres ne reçoivent strictement aucune aide ou subvention. Donc il a fallu que je trouve mes propres filières pour financer mes films, entre autre aux Etats Unis où j’ai fini par travailler.
_Juste avant qu’on vous connaisse à l’international, vous aviez tourné un film sur les school shooting nommé Heart of America, film qui fut comparé à l’époque au Elephant de Gus Van Sant. Vous étiez alors considéré comme un bon réalisateur. Regrettez-vous cette époque ?_
 Absolument. Et avec des films comme Postal, Stoic, Rampage ou Darfur (les trois derniers ne sont pas encore disponibles et n’ont été présentés qu’en festival, mais avec d’excellents échos), j’essaie de revenir à cette période. Mais House of The Dead reste le seul film sur lequel j’ai doublé mon investissement initial.
_Vous avez fait travailler Michael Paré dans quasiment tous vos films. D’où vous connaissez vous ?_
 Mon premier film, tourné en 1999 se nommait Sanctimony et Michael Paré jouait déjà dedans. Il est un des rares acteurs qui soit un bon ami et également un excellent cuisinier.
_Et Kristinna Loken (la terminatrice de T3) avec qui vous avez travaillé déjà trois fois ?_
 Kristinna est l’exact opposé de toutes ces actrices hollywoodiennes. Elle est honnête, facile à diriger, toujours ponctuelle et très disciplinée.
_Tout le monde a entendu parler de votre combat de boxe contre un critique peu amène. Cette haine contre votre travail a-t-elle changé votre manière de travailler ?_ 
 J’ai appris beaucoup plus des critiques constructives que de celles cherchant à me descendre coûte que coûte. C’est la raison pour laquelle j’ai étalé cinq critiques ciné en 2006. Un documentaire sur le sujet nommé Raging Boll (un titre parodie du Raging Bull avec De Niro) va d’ailleurs sortir d’ici peu.
_Postal est différent de vos autres adaptations de jeux vidéo. C’est un film beaucoup plus personnel où vous n’hésitez pas à vous tourner en dérision. (Il explique entre autre qu’il finance ses films avec l’or des nazis et qu’il aime les petits garçons). Etait-ce votre réponse à tous ceux qui critiquaient vos films sans les avoir vus ?_ 
 Postal reste aujourd’hui mon film préféré. J’aime encore le regarder et regarder les réactions des spectateurs. Je crois également que Postal a été le film le plus dur sur Bush et Ben Laden, etc… Le temps me donnera raison et fera sûrement de Postal un classique.
_En tant que spectateur, je trouve que Postal est le film où vous êtes ressuscité artistiquement parlant. Ressentez-vous la même chose ?_
 Absolument. Et c’est également le premier film que j’ai écrit de nouveau après une longue période où j’avais toujours un scénariste. En fait, j’ai arrêté d’écrire mes films à partir de House of the Dead… le premier film où j’ai commencé à me faire descendre…
_Tunnel Rats (un film sur les militaires explorant les tunnels au Vietnam) a été une surprise. C’est un film qui arrive très bien à faire ressentir l’atmosphère claustrophobique des tunnels. Etait-ce une nouvelle direction pour votre filmographie ?_
 Non. Le renouveau date de Postal et Seed (les deux films précédents Tunnel Rats). Je pense que Tunnel Rats était néanmoins un film dur, sans concession, qui montre que personne ne gagne vraiment une guerre…
_Vos prochains films, Stoic et Rampage sont particulièrement sombres et violents. Un thème récurrent dans votre filmographie est la façon dont les gens peuvent se servir de la violence pour s’exprimer. Qu’est-ce-qui vous intéresse dans ce thème ?_
 Je suis très intéressé par la nature humaine, et pas vraiment par le fait de tourner des films calmes et paisibles. Mes films sont jusqu’au-boutistes. Ils doivent toujours jouer avec les limites. J’ai horreur des PG-13 américains (les films interdits au moins de 13 ans non accompagnés). Je n’aime que les films radicaux.
_Stoic et Rampage reçoivent tous deux d’excellentes critiques. Etes vous satisfait qu’on reconnaisse enfin votre travail ?_
 Absolument. Et j’espère que l’opinion de la majorité changera à mon égard.
_Votre prochain film, Darfur, présente une facette méconnue de vous : votre engagement dans l’humanitaire. Ne craigne-vous pas que votre film soit incompris en raison de votre image ?_
 Aujourd’hui, je travaille avec Amnesty International qui co-présente le film avec moi. J’ai rencontré pas mal d’a priori, mais quand les gens ont vu le film, en général ils en ressortent avec une impression très positive. Jusqu’ici je n’ai eu que de très bons retours.
_ Quels sont vos prochains projets ?_
 Bloodrayne 3, que je prépare en ce moment, et un film de boxe pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, nommé Max Schmeling, actuellement en post production.
_Savez vous si Stoic et Rampage vont sortir en France ?_
 Ils sortiront en tout cas en DVD, avec Bac Films je pense.
_Un dernier mot, afin de convaincre les gens de regarder votre travail et de passer outre votre mauvaise réputation ?_
 Regardez juste les films et jugez-les après. Ne jugez jamais par avance

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## clexanis

merci  ::):

----------


## Mitsuaki

Intéressant, ça change de ce qu'on lit d'habitude sur et de lui ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Comment je mange mes préjugés dans ma face !

----------


## mrFish

> Comment je mange mes préjugés dans ma face !


Purée moi je me les mange ailleurs  ::O:

----------


## Bebealien

Hehe, c'était bien le but du jeu, vous montrer que beaucoup de monde parle de lui... sans rien connaître à sa filmographie.
Comme quoi j'ai bien mérité mon sous-titre, non ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Mes convictions s'effondrent  :tired: 

Comment peut-il s'agir du mec qui sort une immonde bouse et semble pertinemment le savoir en disant que le meilleur moyen de l'apprécier est un poing dans la gueule ? 

Non franchement, ce mec me scie.

----------


## frunzy

Ok, ce type n'est pas un abruti complet, il a du faire des films pas mal (que je n'ai pas vu) si je me fie au jugement de bebealien, mais en tant qu'amateurs de jeu video ça ne change rien du tout, bousiller des licenses et chier dans la soupe reste son passe temps favoris... (cf. Bloodrayne 3  ::|: )

----------


## Nono

> bousiller des licenses et chier dans la soupe reste son passe temps favoris... (cf. Bloodrayne 3 )


Il n'est pas sorti si j'ai bien compris la news. T'aurais dit Far Cry j'aurais plus compris ta critique. Et encore, d'après moi faire un film d'auteur avec un jeu comme Far Cry, pas facile facile. Et quand bien même il aurait réussi, le public aurait été de toute façon toujours aussi restreint (geeks fans de jeux videos). Donc à quoi bon se lancer dans une giga production sachant cela.

Pour moi de toute façon, ciné adapté de jeux videos, c'est forcément bancal et ça donne forcément des trucs pourris. Uwe Boll ou pas.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bloodrayne 3 sera en tournage en Février en Croatie à Zagreb. Je le sais car mon pote maquilleur ayant fait les make up sur mon court bosse sur les FX.  :Cigare:

----------


## Bebealien

D'ailleurs si Triox pouvait nous faire venir sur le tournage ca serait cool, Zoulou...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> D'ailleurs si Triox pouvait nous faire venir sur le tournage ca serait cool, Zoulou...


A priori, c'est pas gagné. Tous les figurants seront croates...

----------


## Guest14712

> Pour moi de toute façon, ciné adapté de jeux videos, c'est forcément bancal et ça donne forcément des trucs pourris. Uwe Boll ou pas.


Je pense que c'est un peu ça. Quand on connaît une œuvre, que ce soit un livre, un jeu vidéo ou autre chose et qu'on la voit adaptée en film quelque part on ne peut qu'être déçu, car ça implique forcément des concessions et des adaptations vis-à-vis du support original.

----------


## Padre

Kubrick était un con irl.

Mais IG c'était un génie.


(bon ok j'essaie de stoper les MMO)

----------


## Narushima

La classe, l'interview d'Uwe ! Par contre tu devrias mettre tes questions en gras, pour les différencier des réponses, ou un truc comme ça.

----------


## Bebealien

> La classe, l'interview d'Uwe ! Par contre tu devrias mettre tes questions en gras, pour les différencier des réponses, ou un truc comme ça.


Oui, justement, elles sont en italique.

----------


## Chipatama

Je connaissais pas grand chose de ce réalisateur, j'ai d'ailleurs vu peu de ses productions (Postal et Alone in the dark - _Cherchez le nanard_), merci monsieur B. Alien, vous m'avez ouvert les yeux.

Uwe boll of steelz.  :B):

----------


## Nono

> Je pense que c'est un peu ça. Quand on connaît une œuvre, que ce soit un livre, un jeu vidéo ou autre chose et qu'on la voit adaptée en film quelque part on ne peut qu'être déçu, car ça implique forcément des concessions et des adaptations vis-à-vis du support original.


Pour les jeux videos c'est pire, parce qu'il est bien difficile de sortir un script étoffé d'un média qui utilise un scénario de la taille d'un string comme prétexte pour avancer dans un jeu. Le scénario d'un jeu reprend souvent des idées cinématographiques vues 5000 fois, et utilisé dans sa version la plus basique possible.
On peut peut-être faire un film qui s'inspire du background d'un jeu sans respecter le "scénario", mais là encore rares sont les jeux qui inventent un background suffisamment riche pour. Pourtant avec certains jeux ça pourrait le faire mais ils ne sont pas suffisamment juteux pour qu'un réalisateur obtienne les moyens de le faire.

----------


## Noirdesir

Bien sympa comme interview.  Je me réjouis de voir ses prochain films.  J'en ai déjà vu pas mal et c'est clair que Postal n'a rien a voire avec ses autres productions.  Si vous ne l'avez pas déjà vu, foncez, c'est vraiment bon et ca respecte parfaitement l'ambiance du jeu.

----------


## Bebealien

Bien dit nono, le problème est en effet que film et jeux vidéo ne marchent pas sur les mêmes codes narratifs, le premier devant savoir ménager son spectateur et le respecter intelligemment, même pour un film bourrin, le deuxième étant au contraire uniquement tourné vers le plaisir du joueur.

----------


## Bob Denard

Argl, non mais sérieux... Certes je n'ai peut-être pas été assez exhaustif dans mon exploration de l'oeuvre du Dr Boll, n'ayant vu "que" Alone, House, Bloodrayne, Dungeon Siege et Postal, mais rien que ce dernier suffit à le propulser empereur de la bouse de mauvais goût au cinéma ! Et la plupart de ses "oeuvres" tiennent davantage du navet pas frais que du nanar. Après, que le gars puisse paraître décalé voire sympa en interview, pourquoi pas, après tout il faut bien qu'il arrive à convaincre ses investisseurs de lui donner de l'argent, mais il ne faut pas que ça fasse oublier le nombre de licenses qu'il a souillées et piétinnées sans vergogne ces dernières années.

----------


## Bebealien

Perso j'ai trouvé Postal pas mal, même s'il y a quelques lourdeurs. Et justement le reste de sa filmographie n'a strictement rien à voir avec ces films tirés de jeux vidéo.

----------


## AgentDerf

Merci BBalien! Excellente news!

Je n'ai vue que Postal et c'est de la bombe! Très drôle et décalé. 
Par contre moi je l'ai chopé sur amazon.uk (en anglais, mais on comprend bien) il est toujours pas sortie en france?

Et merci pour l'infos sur  Stoic et Rampage, je vais essayer de mettre la mains dessus.

Après le passé de Uwe m'en fou un peu si il a fait de bouse, concentrons nous sur le bon film.

Même si après je suis curieux de voir House of the dead, j'ai vue un extrait ca a l'air tellement naze que ca fait envie!  ::):

----------


## frunzy

> Pour moi de toute façon, ciné adapté de jeux videos, c'est forcément bancal et ça donne forcément des trucs pourris. Uwe Boll ou pas.


Je n'y ai pas trop réflechi, mais ta réponse m'a tout de suite fait penser à FF VII Advent Children : je voue un culte au jeu, entre autres pour le génie scénaristique et esthétique qui en dégage et je n'aurai pas supporté une adaptation de mauvaise qualité. Ils en ont fait un film d'action au scénario un peu poussif, mais ça n'est pas grave dans un film d'action, surtout quand tout le reste est la : esthétique post-apo raffinée, des combats incroyables et une musique magique ; et tout l'univers est respecté dans son ensemble. Vous allez me dire : facile, il doit y avoir la moitié du staff graphique des FF et le compositeur de la BO du jeu dans le coup. C'est vrai pour la musique mais à vrai dire je n'en ai aucune idée pour le reste, et si c'est ce qu'il faut pour faire une bonne adaptation à budget modéré (les images de synthèses facilitent grandement la chose)...

----------


## Bebealien

Marrant parce que j'ai trouvé que FF Advent Children était une grosse bouse bien vide et chiante...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pour moi de toute façon, ciné adapté de jeux videos, c'est forcément bancal et ça donne forcément des trucs pourris. Uwe Boll ou pas.


Bof. (attention, je dis pas que tu as tort, je dis que je ne suis pas d'accord  ::): )
On s'éloigne du sujet, mais pour moi le problème est surtout que tous les réalisateurs qui essayent de faire une adaptation de jeu vidéo sont des abrutis. Je suis certain qu'il est parfaitement possible de faire de bonnes adaptations cinématographiques. (et je murmure Silent Hill)

Déjà, faut choisir un jeu qui soit "adaptable". Par exemple The House of the Dead, c'est l'exemple même du truc impossible à adapter. Far Cry, pareil. Quand on essaye d'adapter des trucs au cinéma (donc un art qui repose beaucoup sur le scénario, pas à 200% mais beaucoup) et qu'on prend déjà des jeux avec une histoire de merde/nanaresque/soporifique/beauf, je vois pas ce qu'on peut en foutre. Si demain, je ne sais quel grand réalisateur me dit qu'il commence le tournage de Prey, ben on peut le dire tout de suite, ça sera de la merde. Doom aussi. Ah oui, ça a déjà été fait. 

Second gros problème ; un film dure entre 1h30 et 3h grand maximum. Un jeu qui se torche en moins de 5h est considéré comme honteusement court. Donc en plus des jeux inadaptables en raison de leur scénario pourrave, il y a les jeux inadaptables en raison de leur univers/scénario trop fouillé. Ou alors faut taper dans les ellipses à la limite de l'aberration. (Ou taper dans la décalogie, avec des films qui se terminent en queue de poisson.)
Du genre, tiens, adaptons donc Morrowind. On prévoit une douzaine de films d'environ trois heures chacun, sans aucune bataille ni scène de guerre épique. Bon ben voilà, c'est pas adaptable. En bouquin ouais, mais pas en film. (note : ça vaut aussi pour les bouquins/bd : Dragon Ball aussi c'était inadaptable et ça crevait les yeux !)

Troisième souci ; les adaptations de jeux vidéos sont plus des produits dérivés que œuvres à part entière, sauf exception. (et je remurmure Silent Hill)
Le réalisateur se branle (ou pas) du jeu qu'il adapte, mais en tous les cas, il est clair qu'il n'a jamais posé les paluches sur ledit jeu. Certains jeux jeux ont déjà été massacré au ciné alors qu'ils étaient tout-à-fait adaptable, selon moi. Notamment Max Payne ; un jeu plutôt court, une histoire simple mais efficace, avec quelques coups de théâtres tout de même... Sauf que le réalisateur n'a visiblement rien pigé au jeu. Les personnages sont totalement à côté de la plaque, et le budget effets spéciaux part dans dans les hallucinations de Max, certes jolies et pas si mal venues, mais sans aucun rapport avec les cauchemars du jeu, sans compter que dans un jeu où l'on passe 3/4 du temps au ralenti, se creuser un peu la tête pour faire joujou avec des effets de slow motion originaux aurait été plus judicieux.

Le problème des réalisateurs qui adaptent des jeux vidéos est leur approche de l'exercice : j'ai la nette impression qu'ils se contentent de prendre quelques idées dans un jeu pour en refaire une histoire à leur sauce, histoire qui plaira au grand public. Ce que j'attendrais (c'est encore un avis complètement personnel) ce serait un réalisateur qui adapte un jeu le plus fidèlement possible (donc en partant déjà sur une histoire qui plaira au grand public), en réalisant un film, grand public ou non, mais surtout, qui n'oublie pas de balancer des clins d'yeux à la bande de geeks qui sera terrée au fond de la salle ! 
Par exemple pour Max Payne, on transforme surtout pas la femme fatale en ado goth. On fait un petit plan sur un shootdodge de dos, comme si le spectateur jouait au jeu. On ne ruine pas la fin sur laquelle les gamers ont bandés ! Franchement, la fin du jeu Max Payne était impossible à tourner ? Elle n'aurait pas plu aux non-joueurs ? Non et non. 
Un plan bref sur une machine à écrire dans Resident Evil, une barre de loading pendant le générique de Hitman (les non-joueurs ne remarquent pas, les joueurs souriront), j'en sais rien moi, des trucs comme ça. En cela, le passage fps de Doom  est génial. Sur le papier c'est génial, parce que à l'écran, bonjour la daube. 

'fin bon.

----------


## MrPapillon

J'ai vu Rampage et j'ai trouvé ça très bon. Pas juste sympa à regarder mais surtout un film qui a une existence en plus de ses influences. Et pourtant j'étais parti voir ça avec des tonnes d'à priori (en fait j'étais allé au départ pour les fous rires vu que Uwe Boll était sur place).

----------


## tenshu

Mouai c'est bien si il peut faire de bon films.
Reste que ses adaptations de JV sont des putains de bouzes. Je regarderais bien portal par curiosité, non par ce que là je trouve qu'il manque carrément d'humilité.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Marrant parce que j'ai trouvé que FF Advent Children était une grosse bouse bien vide et chiante...


Pas loin ouais.

Du fan service sans grand intérêt, moins intéressant que les films de fan. ::|: 

Certaines scènes de baston sont très cool, mais bon, quand les 3/4 du cast du 7 sert à rien c'est un peu dommage, surtout vu le charisme de certains de ces persos. (Contrairement au plat et emmerdant Cloud d'ailleurs)

----------


## thylkerisis

La plupart des jeux étant des caricatures de films (scénar, persos, etc.) les "redistiller" en film ça donne forcement quelque chose de pas très bon.

----------


## zabuza

Donc maintenant on a plus le droit de dire du mal de Uwe Boll?
Ah zut ya que des gentils alors ;(

----------


## Davidguigeek

J'ai bien essayé de regarder postal. J'ai bien rit aux premières scènes, mais j'ai coupé avant la fin tellement c'était ennuyeux en fait.
Mais il faut bien reconnaitre que le monsieur s'exprime bien et que cette news m'a donné envie de voir Stoic et Rampage. Rien que les titres semblent annoncer la couleur.

----------


## frunzy

Je fais une dernière remarque et ensuite je laisse la digression FFVII s'essoufler dans ce topic : Je suis fan de FFVII, FFVII Advent Children était clairement adressé à la niche que constitue les fans, les implications des différents personnages étaient grossières et pour la plupart sans utilité pour le scénario. Malgré tout, je me suis beaucoup amusé, j'ai trouvé ça assez fidèle, et j'ai préféré qu'ils ne touchent pas au charisme de certains personnages (Vincent, Red13, Cid...) bien rugueux du jeu en les exposant un peu trop dans le film.

En ce qui concerne les autres OAV que j'ai pu voir, mais surtout celle sur Vincent que j'ai trouvée nulle à chier ( "Vincentooo !" ), le film est clairement au dessus des autres productions, autant au niveau de la réalisation que dans le parti pris judificieux de développer une histoire ultérieure à celle du jeu (quitte à spoiler à donf l'histoire de FFVII hein, spécialement sa fin qui était à l'époque une claque dans ma gueule constellée de boutons...).

Pour en revenir à Uwe Boll, si j'ai bien tout compris - parce que j'ai tout lu Freud - ses überproductions adaptées de jeux vidéos sont les seules qui lui permettent de faire grossir son capital de production... c'est vraiment dommage qu'elles ne servent qu'à ça !

----------


## Bebealien

Les bandes-annonces de Stoic et de Rampage :

----------


## ERISS

Excellent, j'aime quand on me fait aimer les gens.
Je compte néanmoins garder mon esprit critique  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Postal  ::mellow::  Dans le genre délire paranormal comique : ok mais c'est tout.

----------


## Nono

> Bof. (attention, je dis pas que tu as tort, je dis que je ne suis pas d'accord )
> On s'éloigne du sujet, mais pour moi le problème est surtout que tous les réalisateurs qui essayent de faire une adaptation de jeu vidéo sont des abrutis. Je suis certain qu'il est parfaitement possible de faire de bonnes adaptations cinématographiques. (et je murmure Silent Hill)


Dans l'absolu j'en suis certain aussi, mais dans la pratique les producteurs, et le réalisateur, qu'il soit bon ou pas, se trouvent confrontés à deux publics qu'il doit respecter. C'est financièrement et sur le plan de l'audience que je trouve ça bancal. Met moi un réalisateur passionné, milliardaire, avec un casting de fou, et les droits de Gabriel knight 1, et laisse lui prendre un peu la distance nécessaire pour le faire tenir en deux heures, et je suis sûr que ce serait le pied total. J'ai pris Gabriel Knight parce que d'après moi c'est possible d'en faire quelque chose d'aussi pertinant que digeste. Une enquète qui s'enfonce dans le mysticisme, ça c'est déjà vu au ciné (La 9eme Porte). Et le monde du vaudouisme à la Nouvelle Orléans permet de faire pas mal cavaler l'imagination. Et on pourrait défaire sans problème tout l'aspect videoludique pour se concentrer sur l'enquète et donner vie aux personnages. A la rigueur pour vraiment décomplexer le bouchon marketing faudrait pas mettre Gabriel Knight dans le titre. Mais dans les faits, ça n'existera jamais. Qu'on m'envoie sur Mars sous forme de compost si c'est le cas.

_Déjà, faut choisir un jeu qui soit "adaptable". Par exemple The House of the Dead, c'est l'exemple même du truc impossible à adapter. Far Cry, pareil. Quand on essaye d'adapter des trucs au cinéma (donc un art qui repose beaucoup sur le scénario, pas à 200% mais beaucoup) et qu'on prend déjà des jeux avec une histoire de merde/nanaresque/soporifique/beauf, je vois pas ce qu'on peut en foutre. Si demain, je ne sais quel grand réalisateur me dit qu'il commence le tournage de Prey, ben on peut le dire tout de suite, ça sera de la merde. Doom aussi. Ah oui, ça a déjà été fait._
Je suis d'accord, mais à mon avis ce sont les jeux les plus connus du grand public qui sont malheureusement les plus pauvres sur le plan de l'histoire et du background, et donc épouvantables à adapter. D'ailleurs je rigole d'avance en pensant à Halo (si le film est toujours prévu).

Je suis aussi d'accord sur ton second point. Adapter un RPG reviendrait à faire un seigneur des anneaux (3 x 4 heures, un budget faramineux), sauf que quand tu dis "Morrowind", y'a trois pelés qui lèvent la tête.

Et je suis aussi d'accord sur le troisième. Actuellement les réalisateurs qui adaptent les jeux videos remplissent juste des commandes, avec la passion qui va avec (c'est à dire aucune).

_Le problème des réalisateurs qui adaptent des jeux vidéos est leur approche de l'exercice : j'ai la nette impression qu'ils se contentent de prendre quelques idées dans un jeu pour en refaire une histoire à leur sauce, histoire qui plaira au grand public. Ce que j'attendrais (c'est encore un avis complètement personnel) ce serait un réalisateur qui adapte un jeu le plus fidèlement possible (donc en partant déjà sur une histoire qui plaira au grand public), en réalisant un film, grand public ou non, mais surtout, qui n'oublie pas de balancer des clins d'yeux à la bande de geeks qui sera terrée au fond de la salle !_
Je suis plus mitigé là dessus, mais là c'est en effet des attentes plus personnelles. Il y a une adaptation de BD que je nommerai pas, dont la transposition à la virgule ne m'a pas géné, mais qui manquait cruellement d'âme pour d'autres. Je dirais que si quelqu'un pouvait adapter un jeu intelligent aussi bien, que ce soit à la virgule ou pas, ce sera déjà 10 fois mieux que tout ce qu'on a déjà eu.

Silent Hill, je ne l'ai pas vu, mais je n'y ai pas joué non plus. Je le regarderai bien par curiosité. En plus, sans y avoir joué, je ne serai pas influencé.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je suis plus mitigé là dessus, mais là c'est en effet des attentes plus personnelles. Il y a une adaptation de BD que je nommerai pas, dont la transposition à la virgule ne m'a pas géné, mais qui manquait cruellement d'âme pour d'autres. 
> 
> *Idem. Je n'avais jamais lu le comics et j'ai néanmoins beaucoup aimé le film.* 
> 
> Silent Hill, je ne l'ai pas vu, mais je n'y ai pas joué non plus. Je le regarderai bien par curiosité. En plus, sans y avoir joué, je ne serai pas influencé.
> 
> *Pareil, pas joué à la série non plus, et j'ai trouvé le film sympa. Pas un chef d'œuvre, mais vraiment très sympa.*

----------


## Bebealien

Silent Hill ca se regarde sans problème, et visuellement, c'est un des plus beaux films que je connaisse. Gans s'est vraiment déchiré sur ce coup là.

----------


## Nono

Il a intérêt parce que j'ai un souvenir douloureux de Crying Freeman (visuellement rien à redire, mais alors le reste... WTF ?). En même temps on m'avait trainé là par surprise.

----------


## Warzlouf

Un pote connaisseur en films de genre m'a parlé de Postal. Comme un idiot plein de préjugés, j'ai dit "c'est forcément de la merde, à coup sûr, c'est d'Uwe BOLL". Il parait que c'est bien déjanté et réussi... 

Quand à GANS, Crying Freeman est une trahison, le Pacte des Loups sans aucun doute une des plus grosses merdes que je n'ai jamais vues. Donc j'ai passé la case Silent Hill.

----------


## zAo

Ca va il a pas réalisé Super Mario Bros non plus (le film, que dis-je, le chef d'oeuvre). Merci pour cette news !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> *Dans l'absolu j'en suis certain aussi, mais dans la pratique les producteurs, et le réalisateur, qu'il soit bon ou pas, se trouvent confrontés à deux publics qu'il doit respecter. C'est financièrement et sur le plan de l'audience que je trouve ça bancal. Met moi un réalisateur passionné, milliardaire, avec un casting de fou, et les droits de Gabriel knight 1, et laisse lui prendre un peu la distance nécessaire pour le faire tenir en deux heures, et je suis sûr que ce serait le pied total. J'ai pris Gabriel Knight parce que d'après moi c'est possible d'en faire quelque chose d'aussi pertinant que digeste. Une enquète qui s'enfonce dans le mysticisme, ça c'est déjà vu au ciné (La 9eme Porte). Et le monde du vaudouisme à la Nouvelle Orléans permet de faire pas mal cavaler l'imagination.* Et on pourrait défaire sans problème tout l'aspect videoludique pour se concentrer sur l'enquète et donner vie aux personnages. A la rigueur pour vraiment décomplexer le bouchon marketing faudrait pas mettre Gabriel Knight dans le titre. Mais dans les faits, ça n'existera jamais. Qu'on m'envoie sur Mars sous forme de compost si c'est le cas.
> 
> _Déjà, faut choisir un jeu qui soit "adaptable". Par exemple The House of the Dead, c'est l'exemple même du truc impossible à adapter. Far Cry, pareil. Quand on essaye d'adapter des trucs au cinéma (donc un art qui repose beaucoup sur le scénario, pas à 200% mais beaucoup) et qu'on prend déjà des jeux avec une histoire de merde/nanaresque/soporifique/beauf, je vois pas ce qu'on peut en foutre. Si demain, je ne sais quel grand réalisateur me dit qu'il commence le tournage de Prey, ben on peut le dire tout de suite, ça sera de la merde. Doom aussi. Ah oui, ça a déjà été fait._
> Je suis d'accord, mais à mon avis ce sont les jeux les plus connus du grand public qui sont malheureusement les plus pauvres sur le plan de l'histoire et du background, et donc épouvantables à adapter. D'ailleurs je rigole d'avance en pensant à Halo (si le film est toujours prévu).
> 
> Je suis aussi d'accord sur ton second point. Adapter un RPG reviendrait à faire un seigneur des anneaux (3 x 4 heures, un budget faramineux), sauf que quand tu dis "Morrowind", y'a trois pelés qui lèvent la tête.
> 
> Et je suis aussi d'accord sur le troisième. Actuellement les réalisateurs qui adaptent les jeux videos remplissent juste des commandes, avec la passion qui va avec (c'est à dire aucune).
> 
> ...


Y'a_ Angel Heart_ avec Mickey rourke si tu as pas vu. (Ce qui m'étonnerai).

----------


## Fél0N

> Silent Hill ca se regarde sans problème, et visuellement, c'est un des plus beaux films que je connaisse. Gans s'est vraiment déchiré sur ce coup là.


Silent Hill c'est plutôt sympa visuellement oui, l'ambiance du jeu est terriblement bien rendue dans la première partie du film, avec la ville sous le brouillard et les formes étranges qui bougent aux confins de la visibilité.

Mais je trouve que ça part en live à partir du moment où, justement, l'héroine n'est plus seule au milieu du brouillard, quand elle rencontre les villageois et tout, ça se transforme peu à peu en "film d'horreur" très basique pour culminer en grand n'importe quoi sur la fin.

----------


## Gueule de bois

Il est toutefois  utile que certain scénario et mise en scène de fps sont supérieur à ce qu'on peut voir dans de nombreux film et évitent les scènes ridicules oû le  héro aurait
du mourir plusieurs dizaine,centaine ou millier de fois(les film de Jean Claude Vanhamme
oû le héro ne se met jamais à l'abris des tirs(c'est juste un exemple,il y en a d'autre)ou
le type qui trouve le moyen de ne pas avoir son camion détruit ou du moins de survivre alors qu'un avion ou hélicoptère est à quelque mètres)
Crisis ressemble à un blockbusters américain qui pourrait etre autrement meilleur que indépendance day ou Die Hard IV.

----------


## Sasha

Partant du principe que plusieurs canards semblaient avoir apprécié Postal le film, j'ai décidé de faire la sourde oreille à mes préjugés de geek élitiste et fan du jeu original ...

J'ai laissé mes jambes me guider jusqu'au revendeur d'occaz' le plus proche, j'ai trouvé le film, et l'ai inséré avec appréhension dans le lecteur.

Ben en fait j'ai trouvé ça Enorme (oui, oui avec un E!)
Je dis pas, il y a bien quelques longueurs, et c'est pas aussi bourrin que le jeu original. Pis on voit pas le héros courir avec une paire de ciseaux, et ça m'a un peu déçu. Mais pour tout le reste, j'ai retrouvé l'esprit du jeu.
C'est con, c'est méchant, c'est parfois totalement ridicule, et ça balance des grands coups de pompes dans la gueule au rêve américain.
Clairement pas le film de l'année, mais au milieu de l'océan dhiarétique des adaptations de jeux vidéos au cinéma, celui-ci possède au moins le mérite de ne pas se prendre au sérieux ...

Et la scène du chat, hmmm rien que pour ça le film vaut le coup d'être vu  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et la scène du chat, hmmm rien que pour ça le film vaut le coup d'être vu


Sachant que j'ai joué à Postal 2... La "scène du chat", ce n'est pas ce que je pense quand même...?  :tired:

----------


## Doric

Merci pour cette interview.
Elle m'a donné envie de connaitre un peu plus le bonhomme au delà de ce qu'on peut lire sur lui un peu partout.

----------


## Jibé Ze Player

Non mais ce mec est un scandale! 
Il fait que de la merde et s'étonne qu'on puisse le conchier.

----------


## Bebealien

Non il râle surtout sur le fait qu'on s'acharne sur lui en oubliant la moitié réussie de sa filmographie.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Bon alors il dit que Postal va devenir un classique, faut pas déconner non plus, il a la grosse tête ce mec !
J'avoue m'être beaucoup marré devant ce film mais de là à ce que ce soit un classique... 

Une chose qui m'étonnera toujours, c'est comment il a pu convaincre Jason Tatane (un de mes acteurs anglais préférés) de jouer dans un de ses films (une daube en plus)  ::O: 

Merci Bebealien pour l'interview  :;):

----------


## Logan

> Le temps me donnera raison et fera sûrement de Postal un classique.


Ha ouai quand même ... Sinon, l'égo, çà va ? Bien ?  ::O: 

Edit : grilled

----------


## MrPapillon

Pour ceux qui vont hésiter à voir rampage après avoir vu postal, ça ne joue pas du tout du tout dans le même régistre. Bon bien sûr l'un est con et l'autre sombre, mais même le jeu d'acteur, la réalisation et tout l'enrobage sont très différents. Un truc qui devrait intéresser les fans de cinoch c'est que ce type va à fond dans ses idées. S'il veut se faire chier sur un film(alone in the dark), il se fait chier à fond et essaye de le faire partager à un max de monde. S'il veut faire le con, il fait le con comme pas possible, etc... Et des fois ça lui arrive de vouloir faire des bons films et il réfléchit un peu plus.

(
Pour FF7 AC, c'était vraiment du très léger. J'ai bien aimé les scènes de vide parce qu'elles faisaient ressortir une certaine nostalgie et une pseudo-profondeur dans les personnages qu'on imagine quand on joue à ff7. Par contre les scènes d'actions étaient chiantes tout comme les dialogues et la mise en scène. Ce qui m'a le plus emmerdé c'est qu'il n'y avait aucune profondeur réelle, c'était presque un film gnagnan comme les conneries de disney au final.

Après un peu de réflexion, je me suis dit que finalement c'était pas trop mal en fait. Ce film se concentre sur les points qui peuvent être remis à neuf comme le design, l'après ff7 dont on se fout un peu, des versions (pourries) des musiques qui plairont à certains etc... mais tout en évitant au maximum d'empiéter sur le scénar et les éléments importants d'origine. 
Le retour de Sephiroth montre bien que tout ça est repris au second degré et j'ai trouvé au final que c'était une façon amusante de faire une suite / remake. S'il y a suffisamment de distance par rapport à l'original, on ressent moins de dégoût et on peut presque se laisser intéresser. Après j'imagine qu'il a pu y avoir plein de déçus. Au final je garde un excellent souvenir du début du film.
)

----------


## Charlot

> les grammar nazis


 :^_^:

----------


## Sasha

> Sachant que j'ai joué à Postal 2... La "scène du chat", ce n'est pas ce que je pense quand même...?


Si tu penses aux fusils avec chats incorporés, alors oui, c'est à peu près l'idée. Sauf que c'est pas sur un fusil et que ça n'a pas exactement le même effet.

Oui, c'est un nanar (avec tout de même un certain budget apparent et quelques acteurs connus). Non, il ne faut pas chercher la moindre once de réalisme dans ce film.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> _ Quels sont vos prochains projets ?_
> 
> *Bloodrayne 3*
> ....
>  Regardez juste les films et jugez-les après. Ne jugez jamais par avance


Va pour postal, rampage... Tu m'as même franchement donné envi d'aller voir ces films, c'est dire à quel point je te trouve brusquement sympathique.
Mais pour Bloodrayne 3 ::|: , ça va être bien au dessus de mes forces de ne pas y vomir mes pires trolls, alors que je n'en ai pas vu l'ombre d'un teaser ::P:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Ce qui m'a le plus emmerdé c'est qu'il n'y avait aucune profondeur réelle, c'était presque un film *gnagnan comme les conneries de disney au final*.


Ou bien gnangnan comme les conneries de Square Enix au final ::|:

----------


## Bebealien

> Va pour postal, rampage... Tu m'as même franchement donné envi d'aller voir ces films, c'est dire à quel point je te trouve brusquement sympathique.
> Mais pour Bloodrayne 3, ça va être bien au dessus de mes forces de ne pas y vomir mes pires trolls, alors que je n'en ai pas vu l'ombre d'un teaser


Oui pour Bloodrayne 3, faut pas se leurrer, ca risque d'être naze, mais ca s'exporte et ca lui fait gagner un peu de pognon, alors il aurait tort de se priver... comme ca lui permet de financer ses autres films.
Mais bon comme un pote de Zoulou que je connais un peu bosse dessus, on va dire qu'il aura quand même le droit à un visionnage  ::):

----------


## hellsing

Moi j'avais bien aimé postal, et comme je découvrais le personnage avec ce film, ben je l'aime bien.
Apres j'ai vu d'autre de ses films, mais comme j'ai vu pire, ben je l'aime toujours bien   ::lol::

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Oui pour Bloodrayne 3, faut pas se leurrer, ca risque d'être naze, mais ca s'exporte et ca lui fait gagner un peu de pognon, alors il aurait tort de se priver... comme ca lui permet de financer ses autres films.
> Mais bon comme un pote de Zoulou que je connais un peu bosse dessus, on va dire qu'il aura quand même le droit à un visionnage


Je vais te dire un truc Bebe. Ce mec je le conchiai tellement, que j'esquivai même le visionnage de ses trailer. Ce mec est pour moi une source intarissable de trolls et de haine verbale.
Mais voila, cet interview est tellement bon, et semble tellement sincère, que j'ai cherché un trailer de postal.
Bein ça m'a donné envi de le voir  :^_^:

----------


## Flyn

Je viens de voir Postal, et vu les avis que j'avais lu un peu partout j'avais peur de tomber sur une sombre bouse.

Et je me suis bien plus marré que devant beaucoup des "comédies" américaines qui sont sorties ces dernières années. C'est clair que c'est pas un "classique", mais certains gags sont vraiment bons, y a pas tant de longueurs que ça et même si c'est parfois pas très fin, ça reste marrant qu'il ait fait dans un film une bonne partie ce qu'un film américain ne peut pas faire.

Bonne surprise, même si je conçois que ça n'ait pas plus à tout le monde, Boll remonte dans mon estime, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, ça part dans tout les sens, mais c'est marrant et c'est tout ce que je lui demandais.

Merci bebealien, le post de ton blog m'avait motivé pour le prendre et le regarder, et "I regret nothing".  ::):

----------


## Bebealien

> Je vais te dire un truc Bebe. Ce mec je le conchiai tellement, que j'esquivai même le visionnage de ses trailer. Ce mec est pour moi une source intarissable de trolls et de haine verbale.
> Mais voila, cet interview est tellement bon, et semble tellement sincère, que j'ai cherché un trailer de postal.
> Bein ça m'a donné envi de le voir


Et bien tu sais quoi, je suis content, j'ai réussi mon coup  :B): 




> Merci bebealien, le post de ton blog m'avait motivé pour le prendre et le regarder, et "I regret nothing".


Idem  ::):

----------


## Sasha

> "I regret nothing".


/spoiler : Boum !

----------


## MrPapillon

> Ou bien gnangnan comme les conneries de Square Enix au final


Bon je veux pas troller, mais je veux juste dire que ce n'est pas une vérité absolue. Bah après c'est subjectif, mais moi par exemple je trouve 100x plus gnangnan tous les scénars de jeux soi-disant matures sur pc comparés au scénar d'un ff7 par exemple. C'est pas parce que ça parle de guerre, de putes, que c'est gore ou autre que ça n'est pas ultra gnangnan ni même mature. En tout cas j'ai toujours trouvé les rpgs américains et occidentaux en général comme vides de toute émotion. Enfin c'est mon point de vue personnel.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Punaise, ça fait bizarre de voir Uwe Boll sous cet angle. Et pour le coup, ça donne envie de le supporter.

Et j'ai aussi adoré Postal !

----------


## P'titdop

> Je vais te dire un truc Bebe. Ce mec je le conchiai tellement, que j'esquivai même le visionnage de ses trailer. Ce mec est pour moi une source intarissable de trolls et de haine verbale.
> Mais voila, cet interview est tellement bon, et semble tellement sincère, que j'ai cherché un trailer de postal.
> Bein ça m'a donné envi de le voir


Putain je trouve le trailer génial, c'est grave ?  :^_^:

----------


## Flyn

Nan sérieusement, Postal ne mérite pas les "worst film ever" que j'ai pu voir sur certains sites. C'est royalement con, faut pas chercher la critique constructive, c'est plus de la moquerie (parfois gratuite, parfois un peu plus fine) qu'autre chose, mais c'est marrant.

Il y a quand même pas mal d'influences différentes au niveau de l'humour ce qui fait qu'il manque un peu de cohérence même à ce niveau, t'as de l'absurde pythonesque, du gras à la Austin Powers, du violent à la Postal et du cynique à la South Park. Bien sûr mélanger tout ça fait que le film se tient moins que ceux que je viens de citer (quoique Postal déjà à la base  ::P: ), mais c'est pas aussi lourd que du Scary Movie (pas trop de blagues de cul par exemple) et certaines scènes excellentes rattrapent le coté fouilli.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Nan sérieusement, Postal ne mérite pas les "worst film ever" que j'ai pu voir sur certains sites. C'est royalement con, faut pas chercher la critique constructive, c'est plus de la moquerie (parfois gratuite, parfois un peu plus fine) qu'autre chose, mais c'est marrant.
> 
> Il y a quand même pas mal d'influences différentes au niveau de l'humour ce qui fait qu'il manque un peu de cohérence même à ce niveau, t'as de l'absurde pythonesque, du gras à la Austin Powers, du violent à la Postal et du cynique à la South Park. Bien sûr mélanger tout ça fait que le film se tient moins que ceux que je viens de citer (quoique Postal déjà à la base ), mais c'est pas aussi lourd que du Scary Movie (pas trop de blagues de cul par exemple) et certaines scènes excellentes rattrapent le coté fouilli.



Postal c'est quand même bien au dessus de pas mal de film americain, car il vraiment ce coté south park qui fait plaisir et qui rafraichit.

Scary Movie c'est vraiment pauvre à coté de Postal, enfin c'est mon avis, je me suis vraiment fait chiez en regardant Scary movie.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Postal c'est quand même bien au dessus de pas mal de film americain, car il vraiment ce coté south park qui fait plaisir et qui rafraichit.
> 
> Scary Movie c'est vraiment pauvre à coté de Postal, enfin c'est mon avis, je me suis vraiment fait chiez en regardant Scary movie.


Complètement d'accord. Postal est très loin d'être mauvais, c'est un concentré de méchanceté gratuite bourré de références en tout genre et d'auto-dérision. Donc pour moi, c'est un must, et il m'a réconcilié avec Boll. Comme cet interview d'ailleurs.

----------


## Rutabaga

Je vois pas vraiment pas comment vous pouvez apprécier Uwe Boll, que ce soit le réalisateur ou le personnage.
Bizarrement, a part Postal, je n'ai vu aucun film "correct" d'Uwe Boll. Tout ce que j'ai vu puait franchement, le genre de trucs qui ne laisse percevoir aucun doute sur un certain manque de talent. Sérieusement, House of the Dead, Alone In The Dark, Dungeon Siege, Far Cry étaient une belle bande de bouzasses, certaines même pas marrantes à regarder (! le comble pour un nanar). Mais imaginons qu'Uwe Boll soit en fait gavé de talent qu'il ne garde que pour ses quelques masterpieces, et que les bouses sus-citées ne servent qu'à financer ses chefs d'oeuvres...
Même si c'est le cas, ce type reste un gros lourdeau prétentieux dont le crédo est "Ce que je fais c'est de l'art, vous êtes juste trop con pour comprendre" et qu'il ressort à toutes les sauces, notamment lorsque des critiques lui chient sur la tête (avec raison!). De plus, je trouve inacceptable qu'un type comme Uwe Boll pourrisse presque volontairement des licences de jeux afin de payer ses travaux sur d'autres sujets qui lui tiennent plus à coeur... Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser des idées de films "originales" afin de sauver au moins l'image des jeux?

Non, même avec cette interviUwe (qui de plus prouve une fois encore que le type a la grosse tête) impossible d'apprécier ce vieux Boll.

----------


## Flyn

En même temps, il a l'air conscient que ses adaptations de jeux sont de la merde.

En plus c'est même pas lui qui les écrit (en dehors de Postal justement), et tant que les mecs viendront le chercher pour le payer à prix d'or pour faire de la merde, pourquoi il s'arrêterait?

Après le personnage est pas forcément aimable et alors? Combien de réalisateurs (même dans les très très bons) sont vraiment des gens agréables? Dupontel, Kubrick, Hitchcock n'ont pas tendance à se prendre pour de la merde et ont plutôt une sale réputation d'un point de vue relationnel. (et Polanski, Woody Allen et Chaplin qui ont/avaient des goûts pour les petit(e)s jeunes)  :tired: 

Perso je n'ai vu que Postal de lui, je n'ai jamais regardé les autres adaptations parce que je savais que c'était de la merde. C'est pas non plus le premier à sortir des films pourris avant de vraiment percer. Il est juste plus médiatique parce qu'il adapte des jeux.

----------


## Rutabaga

Certe, mais à partir du moment où tu pourris des licences connues, tu peux t'attendre à te faire lyncher. Faut assumer au bout d'un moment... surtout si tu persistes à faire tes bouses et à cramer plus de licences.
Tu peux toujours argumenter que d'autres gars, plus célèbres, sont tout aussi peu aimables, j'vois toujours pas en quoi ce type serait plus sympathique.

----------


## Flyn

J'ai jamais prétendu qu'il l'était mais tu dis:



> Je vois pas vraiment pas comment vous pouvez apprécier Uwe Boll, que ce soit le réalisateur ou le personnage.


Donc je ne faisais que souligner qu'effectivement on peut apprécier ses (enfin dans mon cas, "son") bons films sans trouver le personnage sympathique pour autant.

----------


## Goji

En tout cas c'est pas le trailer de Rampage (Cloverfield au pays des FX à balles-deux) qui me donnera envie de me plonger dans sa filmographie… non, je n'ai vu aucun film de Uwe Boll, et je crois que ça va rester comme ça, même si le gars a l'air tout gentil dans l'interview…

----------


## Bebealien

Les échos de potes qui ont vu Rampage à un festival en Belgique sont vraiment excellents. De même que les critiques pro. Enfin, moi je dis ca, je ne dis rien... de toute manière il n'est pas près de sortir sur grand écran chez nous vu la réputation du bonhomme et vu le côté "élitiste qui pète plus haut que son cul" du public français moyen.
Donc faudra se rabattre sur les DVDs quand ils seront dispos.
Et Rutabaga, pas étonnant tu n'as vu que ses mauvais films. C'est comme si tu parlais de Spielberg en n'ayant vu que La Guerre des Mondes, AI ou le dernier Indiana Jones...

----------


## Goji

Bon la prochaine fois je prendrai plus de 10 sec pour faire ma recherche, j'ai dû tomber sur un fake ou une connerie quelconque, ce que j'ai vu n'est pas le trailer du Rampage de Uwe Boll. 'Fin bon, j'me disais aussi que c'était vraiment super-pourri, que même si le gus n'a pas bonne réput ça pouvait pas être aussi catastrophique, bref.

*va s'enterrer dans le jardin*

----------


## Rutabaga

> Et Rutabaga, pas étonnant tu n'as vu que ses mauvais films. C'est comme si tu parlais de Spielberg en n'ayant vu que La Guerre des Mondes, AI ou le dernier Indiana Jones...


Ouais donc personne ne peut parler s'il n'a pas vu toute la filmo... Là, j'ai pas vu "les plus pourris" mais "les plus connus". Et puis j'ai beaucoup aimé Postal. Mais seulement parceque c'était drôlement bête, méchant et incisif comme du South Park.

_Uwe Boll ça restera toujours une sorte de Steven Seagal: son seul film qui est bien c'est celui où il meurt au début!_

----------


## Bebealien

> Ouais donc personne ne peut parler s'il n'a pas vu toute la filmo... Là, j'ai pas vu "les plus pourris" mais "les plus connus". Et puis j'ai beaucoup aimé Postal. Mais seulement parceque c'était drôlement bête, méchant et incisif comme du South Park.
> 
> _Uwe Boll ça restera toujours une sorte de Steven Seagal: son seul film qui est bien c'est celui où il meurt au début!_


Me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir vu toute la filmo d'un réalisateur pour se faire une idée, il suffit d'un échantillon REPRESENTATIF. Or ce que tu as vu est un échantillon de ses mauvais films.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Uwe Boll, c'est quand même un sacré fraudeur. Vous avez vu "l'adaptation" de Dunjeon Siege? vous croyez vraiment que le budget de ce film est de 60 millions de dollars? Sans compter sa boite de production, qu'il a monté UNIQUEMENT pour choper des subventions de l'état pour les mécènes (et oui, sa boite de prod produit ses films, etl 'état l'aide pour le remercier...)

C'est marrant qu'il oublie de signaler que pour les combats de boxe, il a refusé systématiquement les critiques un tant soit peu physiques, et qu'il se soit attaqué a 2-3 geeks qui l'avaient critiqué sur une site internet.

Ce mec est un escroc, un opportuniste de merde, qui a complètement détruit le peu de crédibilité qu'avaient les adaptations de jeux videos au cinema.

Et en plus, il est allemand XD

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir vu toute la filmo d'un réalisateur pour se faire une idée, il suffit d'un échantillon REPRESENTATIF. Or ce que tu as vu est un échantillon de ses mauvais films.


EUh, c'est quoi que tu considères comme "échantillon représentatif": juste cherche le(s) bon(s) film(s) qu'il a fait au milieu de toutes les bouses ?

Un peu facile: si un réal' (pas Boll, c'est juste pour l'exemple) fait un bon film et neuf merdes, on va prendre juste le bon pour dire "Ouais voilà ce que vaut ce réal en fait, faut pas faire gaffe aux autres productions, il n'était pas en forme"

Sinon Postal c'est bien débile, assez marrant, mais je ne pense pas le rematter un jour.

----------


## MrPapillon

Je pige pas pourquoi vous vous battez autant pour savoir si c'est un bon réalisateur ou pas. Moi ce que je retiens de ce que j'ai vu c'est que c'est un gars à suivre point. Pas besoin de me faire chier à deviner s'il est le réalisateur ultime ou pas, il a des défauts et des particularités qui sont parfois bien mises en valeurs (rarement) et d'autres fois non.

----------


## ekOz

Il aurait fallu lui demander ce que ça fait de se faire rembarrer par Hideo kojima pour ce qui est du film MGS  ::P:

----------


## helldraco

> Absolument. En Allemagne, les films de genres ne reçoivent strictement aucune aide ou subvention. Donc il a fallu que je trouve mes propres filières pour financer mes films, entre autre aux Etats Unis où j’ai fini par travailler.


Une remarque: n'y a t'il pas une affaire "d'escroquerie" avec une aide aux films ne rencontrant pas de succès en salle en allemagne ? Sous entendant qu'il aurait fait des films volontairement à chier pour faire des bénéfices avec ces aides ?




> J’ai appris beaucoup plus des critiques constructives que de celles cherchant à me descendre coûte que coûte. C’est la raison pour laquelle j’ai étalé cinq critiques ciné en 2006. Un documentaire sur le sujet nommé Raging Boll (un titre parodie du Raging Bull avec De Niro) va d’ailleurs sortir d’ici peu.


Une question: y'aura t'il le passage ou un vrai boxeur lui a proposé un combat et où il s'est barré la queue entre les jambes et n'a plus fait de combat après ?




> Regardez juste les films et jugez-les après. Ne jugez jamais par avance


Il a bien raison ... de ne pas demander de payer pour juger ses films, juste de les regarder.  :<_<: 

Pas de raisons particulières de lui jeter des cailloux à la gueule, exception faite du fait qu'il se fout bien de la gueule du monde pendant des années et vient jouer la victime maintenant ... va savoir si c'est un hypocrite profond ou si il apprend à assumer.

----------


## Bebealien

Je pense que tu es un peu à côté de la plaque Helldraco.
En fait je pense qu'il y a deux façons de considérer le cinéma. Soit le voir comme un "art" et donc vouloir à tout prix être un auteur, quitte à se prendre les pieds dans le tapis. Soit le voir comme un "business" et essayer de gagner de l'argent avec, si possible en faisant des bons films.
Uwe est clairement dans la deuxième catégorie et tente en effet de financer ses films comme il le peut.
Tout le noeud du problème le concernant réside justement dans le fait que 90% de la population ne connaît de lui que le tacheron arrogant, alors qu'il y a tout un pan de sa filmo vachement intéressant à découvrir. Maintenant, oui, il est prétentieux, mais en même temps ca fait partie de sa stratégie marketing et ca lui permet d'exister médiatiquement... et donc de financer ses films. Finalement c'est pas plus con que Lady Gaga avec ses costumes WTF pour vendre des disques...

----------


## helldraco

Justifier sa médiocrité par le fait qu'une pouff finie vendent des disques, c'est aussi pertinent que prendre la défense d'un violeur de femme parce que les violeurs de gosse sont bien pires.

Quant au pan de sa filmo intéressant, tu rabâches ça depuis le début ... ouais super, mais c'est quoi les 10 films géniaux qu'il a fait pour faire oublier les immondes bouses qu'il a pondu ? Car même en le comparant à spielberg comme tu l'as fait et à ses derniers films carrément médiocres, le sieur spielberg à une belle liste de films qui ont touché le public bien plus importante que celle qui lui a fait quitter salle ... alors quid de la majorité écrasante, selon toi, qui fait que monsieur Boll n'est pas un réal à chier ?

Moi je suis open, j'ai déjà tâté plusieurs de ses films, je sais que je ne mourrais pas en les regardant, mais il me faut une liste d'au moins dix films pour le faire passer de nullité absolue à bon réal. La dizaine se justifiant par un ratio arbitraire de deux fois plus de bons films que de ratés.

Pour aider, ceux que j'ai vu sont bloodrayne, alone in the dark, house of the dead, un bout de far cry (même en HD sur nrj12, ça passe pas). Y'a aussi bloodrayne 2 et dungeon siege que je pense avoir vu y'a un moment mais je suis plus très sûr d'un coup ... donc au moins huit bons films, sinon douze pour me faire revoir mon opinion sur son talent derrière la caméra.

----------


## Bebealien

C'est bien il te faut 10 films pile, pas sur qu'il les ait. Et ta comparaison avec les violeurs, il te manque juste l'invocation des nazis pour chopper un godwin tellement ca pue comme argumentation.
Maintenant que le troll est écarté, sur la partie intéressante.

Si je defends ce réal, c'est parce que je pense que certains de ses films sont vraiment réussis et au dessus du panier. Si j'arrive à convaincre quelques personnes de lui donner une chance tant mieux, mais je ne suis pas sa biatch non plus donc si je ne te convains pas, pas grave.

----------


## helldraco

Bon, je passe outre ta provocation gratuite (l'habitude avec toi) mais je te reprends sur le point que tu rabâches SANS étayer: ELLE EST OU SA FILMO QU'ELLE EST BIEN ?

Tu dis que tu n'est pas sa pute ... j'avoue en douter fortement vu que tu ne le défends pas en faisant connaitre ses films intéressants mais en disant qu'il va sortir un doc sur la vérité qui l'arrange quant à ses combats de boxe judicieusement choisis pour éviter de tomber sur un mec de son gabarit d'une part et en faisant savoir qu'il est gentil tout plein en donnant des sous à des malheureux de l'autre.

Tout ceci ressemble plus à du léchage de postérieur sponsorisé par CPC qu'une news culturelle pour faire découvrir quelque chose d'intéressant (ou non). Je me souviens de la news sur torchlight qui s'était fait allumer par boulon car trop "fanboy", j'avoue ne pas comprendre comment une news aussi creuse et racoleuse ne subisse pas le même traitement.

----------


## MrPapillon

(et je m'y connais pas trop trop bien en boxe, mais le niveau d'Uwe a l'air vraiment ridicule sur ses vidéos victorieuses. Il fait quasi pas un mouvement correct. Par contre j'ai trouvé le concept de ces matchs magique et du coup rien à battre du vrai boxeur qui voulait montrer qu'il avait la plus grosse.)

----------


## O.Boulon

A vrai dire, moi je m'en branle.
Quand on dit une connerie sur le jeu vidéo, c'est grave.
Après sur le cinéma, bah, c'est pas notre domaine donc rien à battre.

Et arrête de te véner toujours pour des trucs pas possible Hellbraco.

----------


## Tramb

Je crains que Hellbraco ne respecte pas la saison de la chasse.

----------


## helldraco

> A vrai dire, moi je m'en branle.
> Quand on dit une connerie sur le jeu vidéo, c'est grave.
> Après sur le cinéma, bah, c'est pas notre domaine donc rien à battre.
> 
> Et arrête de te véner toujours pour des trucs pas possible Hellbraco.


L'est faite exprès la faute ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est la deuxième qui me fait rire, l'est bien trouvée



C'est vrai que je m'emballe un chouia (mais juste un chouia), mais le cinéma est une passion comme le jeu vidéo (vive le nerd) et cette envie de défendre uwe boll sonne comme une plaidoirie pour davilex à mes oreilles ...

Bon, je me démerderais tout seul pour trouver ce qu'il a fait de correct le monsieur du coup.

----------


## Bebealien

J'en cite dans l'interview, des films bien. Relis, t'as une liste.

----------


## psycho_fox

Il faut être honnête : Uwe Boll n'a jamais réalisé un seul film ne serait-ce que correct, ou même drôle de part sa nanardise.
J'ai voulu, par acquis de conscience, ou peut-être par curiosité malsaine, voir un de ses "films" avec Far Cry, et, franchement, j'ai cru tomber sur un mélange entre l'inspecteur Derrick et un film de Luc Besson  ::cry:: .
Par contre, l'interview est pas mal menée et ses réponses m'ont l'air assez honnêtes.
En conclusion, bon travail bebealien car faire une bonne interview avec un mauvais réalisateur (et qui n'a pas non plus énormément de choses à raconter à part ses déboires avec ses détracteurs) c'était pas gagné d'avance.

----------


## Bebealien

> Il faut être honnête : Uwe Boll n'a jamais réalisé un seul film ne serait-ce que correct, ou même drôle de part sa nanardise.
> J'ai voulu, par acquis de conscience, ou peut-être par curiosité malsaine, voir un de ses "films" avec Far Cry, et, franchement, j'ai cru tomber sur un mélange entre l'inspecteur Derrick et un film de Luc Besson .


C'est marrant çà, tu n'as vu qu'un de ses films mais tu es persuadé qu'il n'en a fait que des mauvais.... Tu es fort...  ::): 
Mais en tout cas merci pour le compliment et je me suis bien amusé en l'interviewant.

----------


## psycho_fox

Ouais en même temps je suis pas maso, un ça m'a suffit ...  ::P:

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

Pour le voir en vrai et voir Rampage en 35mm, fallait venir à l'Etrange Festival à Paris de septembre dernier!!!!

Sinon, le bonhomme est plutot sympathique et assez roublard. Il a présenté aussi Amoklauf, un film de sérial killer réalisé au début des années 90, quand il a cru que sa carrière s'arrêterai. du coup il s'est laché et ça ressemble plus à une agression physique du spectateur qu'autre chose (surtout la scène; qui doit durer un bon quart d'heure, où le tueur se masturbe devant un vieux porno 70's, avec sa victime agonisant au pied de son lit. classe!)

----------


## MrPapillon

Youpi un de plus de l'étrange festival.

----------


## ERISS

> 'il se fout bien de la gueule du monde pendant des années et vient jouer la victime maintenant ... va savoir si c'est un hypocrite profond ou si il apprend à assumer.


Il a probablement fait le 'voyou' et reviens à une attitude plus honnête quand il voit que se foutre du spectateur ça marche pas si terriblement que ça.
On sait, probablement, qu'en fait c'est un connard, comme nous pourrions l'être parfois avec une mauvaise conscience après-coup.
Il a pu faire de bons films (j'en sais rien j'en n'ai vu aucun, ni bon ni mauvais), mais son expérience de foutage-de-gueule a pu finalement lui amener une sagesse (qu'il aurait acquise de mauvaise manière ok, mais acquise quand-même).

----------


## Narushima

> Oui, justement, elles sont en italique.


OK mais ça fait pas une différence visuelle assez forte, je trouve.

----------


## Kupper

Je veux pas dire, mais qu'on caricature Boll est une chose, dire qu'il a du talent, une autre! Je n'ai aps vu ses derneirs films, mais ses premiers sont des merdes, Postal inclus! Alors oui, Postal est jusqu'auboutiste, ose beaucoup (de maniere assez rafraichissante par moment) et propose quelques instants fort drole, mais il n'emepche qu'on a une narration totalement decousu, un rythe bien mal mené, des personnages incohérents etc... C'est un tres mauvais realisateur, tout simplement.

----------


## Baal-84

J'ai vu quelques uns de ses adaptations. 

Au début c'était vraiment minable. Là ça devient à peu près correcte (far cry ça va, dongeon siege c'est lourd mais ça reste regardable, heureusement que le casting est là), mais la progression a été plus que laborieuse, et a laissé pas mal de licence dans le fossé.

Comparer Uwe Boll a spielberg ? C'est quoi le rapport ? Ils font du cinéma ? Et alors, je fais des traces avec un crayon, je me compare pas à Michel-Ange ...

Je ne peux pas juger Uwe Boll sur la totalité de son "oeuvre", parce que je ne l'ai pas vu. Mais franchement PERSONNE ne peut prétendre qu'il n'a pas baclé la plupart de ses adaptations. PERSONNE ne peut prétendre qu'il a pas pris les joueurs pour des cons finis en racontant qu'il avait beaucoup joué aux jeux en question, qu'il était un passionné et qu'il avait voulu retranscrire leur univers. Il a fait de la merde, pas que de la merde, mais de la merde. Et que des fans lui en veulent, c'est NORMAL.

Le pire c'est qu'il se prend pour un homme parce qu'il a fait peur à quelques geeks. Ca prouve quoi ? Rien ? C'est du flan. Comme ses adaptations. Comme son discours. 

Et il demande du respect ? Au nom de quoi ? Un menteur qui ridiculise des oeuvres et frappe des gens moins fort que lui ne mérite pas le respect. Il a fait quelques bons films ? Tant mieux pour lui. Je suppose que si c'était pas le cas il serait tombé dans l'oubli. Un bon point pour lui n'effacera pas les mauvais.

Mais comme je l'ai déjà dis, ses adaptations commencent à être regardables. Et je ne juge pas ce que je n'ai pas vu. Par contre, vu qu'il aime bien être médiatisé, lui, je le juge.



Helldraco est peut être un peu virulent, mais au delà de la forme qui mériterait d'être retravaillée pour gagner en crédit, le fond est loin d'être sans intérêt.

----------


## helldraco

Je gagne un défenseur pour mon anniversaire ... mais c'est vraiment une bonne journée bowdel.  :Emo:

----------

